# My first rib cook off competition coming up August 6th.



## pink flamingo (Jul 14, 2016)

Tips would be greatly appreciated.













image.jpg



__ pink flamingo
__ Oct 17, 2015


----------



## chad e (Jul 14, 2016)

In order to best give you tips, try telling us your current method and type of smoker/grill you are using.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2016)

This works for me.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240916/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works

Al


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 17, 2016)

Taste, especially the spice, is the last thing to be judged. You need a good looking presentation,i.e. color, glaze, etc. Next thing is smell. That rib goes under a nose before it hits the teeth. Texture is next in line. Ribs should slice without coming apart, but gently pull cleanly off the bone. A little bark is good but it should be tender, not tough or dry. Spice is next. Don't kill the judges with cayenne but don't give them fruit as well. Balance in your rub plays a big part here and your rub needs to compliment your sauce too. 

How many entries can you have? Might be a good idea to try a few different recipes if you can do 3 entries...

Good luck and keep us updated...


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 18, 2016)

First, have fun with it. 1st time will be a learning experience.  Also pay attention to the time as you don't want to be late for turn in.  If you know how much cook time you are allowed do some practice runs to work on your timing.  If appearance is part of the judging do some practice turn ins as well to see what you think looks appealing.  Also, if they have some published rules make sure to check them out.  I hope this will be helpful.


----------

